# Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Producing



## Chris W (Sep 18, 2016)

This thread is for the general discussion of the Film School Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Producing. Please add to the discussion here.


----------



## Chris W (Apr 11, 2018)

The Film School Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Producing has been updated.



> Updated Letter of Reference, Portfolio Requirements, and Internship Opportunities


----------



## ChelseaDC (Feb 23, 2020)

ChelseaDC posted a new question on the film school Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Producing.


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 25, 2020)

The film school Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Producing has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Nov 22, 2021)

The film school Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Producing has been updated:

Updated deadline


----------



## FilmSchool.org (Sep 25, 2022)

The film school Brooklyn College (CUNY) Feirstein - MFA in Producing has been updated:

Updated deadline and requirements


----------

